# how much does your SS weigh?



## bt (Nov 24, 2007)

my niner AC9 weighs 18.85lbs


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

About 6-1/2". Wait, what was the question?


----------



## Bakudan (May 19, 2011)

My old 2004 Redline Monocog was 26.6 lbs. My Trek 850 converted to SS is 25.6 lbs.


----------



## zeppy (May 21, 2011)

Sutble bragging thread is not so subtle, actually...


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

19.8 #'s.

SPP


----------



## bt (Nov 24, 2007)

zeppy said:


> Sutble bragging thread is not so subtle, actually...


ooops, didn't mean for it to come off like that, was just throwing it out to get it started.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

27.68 beast.


----------



## asphaltdude (Sep 17, 2008)

A lot.


----------



## Spinning Lizard (Nov 27, 2009)

14.6lbs


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

One9 - 7.66kg/16.88lbs


----------



## miatagal96 (Jul 5, 2005)

Wow - some light bikes here!

I thought my 1x1 was light at around 24 lbs, but it is a steel frame and it has a suspension fork.


----------



## honns (Sep 2, 2011)

18 lbs w/ rigid
22 lbs w/ squish


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Don't know. It cannot be light with all the burly parts..


----------



## Jim Beam (Dec 22, 2003)

My Black Cat is 25.1 pounds of pure sweet customness.


----------



## ancient rascal (Mar 2, 2010)

zeppy said:


> Sutble bragging thread is not so subtle, actually...


Well this is gonna be a fun thread. I'll throw the 26' Lynskey on the scale and post up later. Loads of 26ers will be under that but 29ers will be challenged.


----------



## ancient rascal (Mar 2, 2010)

bt said:


> my niner AC9 weighs 18.85lbs


Pic pls!


----------



## bt (Nov 24, 2007)

damn someone neg repped me for this thread, wow.


----------



## ancient rascal (Mar 2, 2010)

*18 flat for my boy this morning*

Running a heavy rear panracer fire xc pro tire @ 665g but still pretty light 26 inch Lynskey ridgeline. This is the MTBR bike build I did a few years ago. Special thanks go out to all and especially to Crazy8 ... badmechanic ... etc. etc. Uphill screamin machine that ... if I had a chance to build it over... I would not change a thing !


----------



## Jim Beam (Dec 22, 2003)

bt said:


> damn someone neg repped me for this thread, wow.


OK I pos repped you to offset that


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

19.7 lb


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

Plastic bike is 22 lbs. with squishy fork.
Steel AM bike with squishy fork, burly tires, dropper post etc. is about 26.


----------



## rzims (Sep 7, 2005)

steel, rigid 29er is right about 22lbs. 
Brentos, that Scott is a good looking bike. Are you running and EBB on it to get it SS?


----------



## onlyontwo (Nov 21, 2006)

Jim Beam said:


> My Black Cat is 25.1 pounds of pure sweet customness.


Jim Beam, need more details sir! I have a Black Cat single as well. Looks great.

Cheers,
Andy


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

Not sure, low 20s maybe? It was a lot lighter when it had the Cane Creek WAM wheels and XTR v-brakes, but those weren't playing so well with the snow and ice and creek crossings on the trail. So I threw some BB7s and Mavic Crossrides on there. Still not a piece of carbon on the bike, though.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

My Dawes Bullseye is 29lbs of pure strait gauge 4130 rigid steel...


----------



## spity (Mar 7, 2012)

My bike weighs about 28lbs, its a steel rigid.
I make up for the heavy bike by being skinny and light.


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

Mine to heavy to post LOL.


----------



## ancient rascal (Mar 2, 2010)

brentos said:


> 19.7 lb


Very nice! :thumbsup: Fast uphill ... Fast downhill.


----------



## Possum Jones (Aug 27, 2011)

I took a picture of my SS and the picture weighed four pounds.


----------



## bt (Nov 24, 2007)

ancient rascal said:


> Pic pls!


----------



## ancient rascal (Mar 2, 2010)

*Nice ride !*



bt said:


>


Here is my 2009 SS.


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

Are those bikes too tired to stand?


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

gsteitz said:


> Are those bikes too tired to stand?


No, they're two-tired.


----------



## Once Bitten (Apr 4, 2012)

XL EMD SS is 23# with a heavy Bontrager Ranger SS wheelset and a CroMoto Grande Fork.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

my 29er rigid is a pig at 23lbs....

i got big chubby tires and such....


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

~18 according to shops scale


----------



## Johnnydrz (Jul 8, 2005)

My chinese custom Ti frame with my chinese carbon wheels  (26") weighs *21lbs*, including pedals and HI-LO seatpost. FOX 120mm fork.

My Evil Sovereign with Easton Haven wheels and 140mm FOX fork weighs *25lbs*, including pedals and KS seatpost.

All wheels / tires = tubeless


----------



## The Jake (Jul 22, 2011)

'94 all-rigid chromo rock hopper - 24#. Only thing original is the frame, though. New wheelset saved a pound or two for sure.


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

32.87lbs of three foot wheeled goodness!!!


----------



## Jim Beam (Dec 22, 2003)

onlyontwo said:


> Jim Beam, need more details sir! I have a Black Cat single as well. Looks great.
> 
> Cheers,
> Andy


Pics please!


----------



## plussa (Jul 12, 2005)

19,5 lb


----------



## brent878 (Apr 17, 2007)

One9 around 25 pounds depending on what tires I am running.


----------



## Treadhead (Jul 4, 2005)

*2010 Niner S.I.R. 9*

19 pounds, 13 ounces


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

These have been posted a couple of time in other threads but its getting like a photo opportunity moment :thumbsup:


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

miatagal96 said:


> Wow - some light bikes here!
> 
> I thought my 1x1 was light at around 24 lbs, but it is a steel frame and it has a suspension fork.


So far, I have the second heaviest bike here, under the 36er. I have never had a bike lighter than 21lbs., which was my MotoB SS conversion with a carbon fork.


----------



## solo-x (Feb 16, 2010)

~27lbs, steel frame and fork, cheap wheels, bb7's, and a carbon bar.


----------



## Click Click Boom (Oct 23, 2008)

1. Ragley TD:1 16lbs 4oz ( I have had it under that but not what I would call off roadable for me)

2. Canfield Brothers Nimble Nine 23lbs 14oz

3. On One Lurcher 20lbs 10oz

4. Vassago Optimus Ti (no pic Vassago SUCKS!) 21lbs 3oz


----------



## JokerSC (Nov 5, 2011)

Click Click Boom said:


> 1. Ragley TD:1 16lbs 4oz ( I have had it under that but not what I would call off roadable for me)
> 
> 2. Canfield Brothers Nimble Nine 23lbs 14oz
> 
> ...


How do like the Lurcher? It looks sweet.

My Misfit Dissent al with rigid carbon fork and Stans rims/X9 hubs comes in at just under 21 lbs.


----------



## Click Click Boom (Oct 23, 2008)

Lurcher + WB Loop = Trail carving goodness. 

I liked it so much that Im building a 2011 Inbred Swap Out 29er (samw geo as the Lurcher/Scandal) as a Rigid SS with some fat 2.4 Maxxis tires.


----------



## asphaltdude (Sep 17, 2008)

bt said:


> damn someone neg repped me for this thread, wow.


Someone who thinks SS forums should only be about steel frames, brewing beer and growing facial hair?


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

My Vertigo Cycles Titanium fat bike weighs 26.7 pounds in its lightest configuration with fat wheels and tires.



I have built it up with 29er wheels, and I think it got down to 23lbs. Those are Ardent 29 x 2.4":


What bumps up the weight for the fat bike configuration is obviously the wheelset. 45Nrth Husker Du tires are 26x4.0" and weigh almost 1400 grams each . On my light wheelset, the Speedway Uma rims are 50mm wide and weigh ~640 grams each. I guess if I ran semislicks and foam grips, I could get it down to 21 lbs, but then there'd be 4" of clearance between the tires and frame


----------



## Possum Jones (Aug 27, 2011)

That is an awesome bike you have there drevil!


----------



## chris1911 (May 26, 2009)




----------



## Gary1402 (Jul 17, 2012)

Lynskey Ridgeline - 7.5kg/16.5lbs


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

Gary, is that the Tioga saddle? What do you think of it for 3-5hr rides?


----------



## DBAD (Aug 28, 2008)

27.5 lbs. Redline MC 29er tank.


----------



## febikes (Jan 28, 2011)

My personal bike weight ranges from 23 to 25 pounds. With 4200+ miles this year I prefer durability over weight. Her daily wear is heavy and strong but for special occasions she puts on nice stuff and I treat her like a lady. 

Jewels are expensive and she keeps dropping hints about I9 wheels for dress up days.


----------



## conrad (Jan 27, 2004)

*avanti kiss 19" 10.7kg*

avanti kiss steel frame 19" , sid race 2011 fork with wire bead tires 10.7 kg 
sensible build for 90+kg rider weekend hammer bike.:thumbsup:


----------



## ElwoodT (Mar 13, 2011)

se stout, fr3's on velocity p35's, marzochi mico ti, 28 pounds (bathroom scale minus my weight) she's a tank.


----------



## Gary1402 (Jul 17, 2012)

jetboy23 said:


> Gary, is that the Tioga saddle? What do you think of it for 3-5hr rides?


Hi mate, yup it is the tioga twin.

The longest i ever ride on my new Lynskey is 2 hours 15min... It still feel good even i don't wear my pad shorts. :thumbsup:

The only problem i see with it is that the saddle don't seem to last if the bike gonna fall often. Using only my 2 fingers can move and flex the frt end and the rear end of the saddle. That explain why it is pretty comfortable.


----------



## alex_sdca (Apr 6, 2009)

Full rigid alu frame w/steel fork and bb7's. Somewhere north of 22 pounds. Sometimes I look at it and think I might like a carbon fork or something lighter than the 200+ gram Blackspire stem or 260 gram handlebars.....but then I take it out and it is a grin machine that is reliable and always ready to go.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)




----------



## kayakpete (Mar 3, 2009)

"Less than my cat", I hope.


----------



## Kanik (Sep 28, 2011)

My '12 Unit with a SID XX is 28.5 lbs. 

It has a cheap serfas saddle on it too. Stock wheels and tires (WTB Speedisc AM, Maxxis Ignitor 29x2.1).

I've ordered Ardent 2.4s and if they fit, I bet that will add some weight too. It will be tubeless, however. 

I figure the extra weight is just more exercise. I also carry 3L of water and a bunch of other stuff in my pack. Annnd I'm only 135 lbs myself.


----------



## the5ifty (Mar 1, 2010)

my 2009 jamis dragon one in at just over 21 pounds. not bad for a steel frame!

still have a pound or so to loose in the seatpost, saddle, stem and tires.



my goal is to get this beast to 20lbs.

and BTW the single brake lever isnt for weight savings, its since i am missing 2 fingers on my right hand.


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

My Kona Raijin tips the scales at 18.5lbs


----------



## raganwald (Mar 1, 2011)

Ibis Tranny, carbon rigid fork, AC 26" SS wheels... 17.75 lbs.


----------



## henrymiller1 (Apr 25, 2008)

My Salsa Bandito weighted 18.8Lbs And had a big fat 2.5 tire up front. Sold old frame and got a Santa Cruz Chameleon frame and switched parts. Havent weighted it yet. I know its over but close to 20.


----------



## chrisgardner73 (Oct 12, 2008)

23 pounds for my Niner S.I.R. 9!


----------

